# Frugal or gross?



## oaktreemama (Oct 12, 2010)

My MIL is very very cheap. She is extremely weird around food and will save two green beans in a small container. As she has aged, it has gotten worse.

Lately she has been doing something that really bugs me. She brings over an appetizer she served elsewhere that wasn't finished.

So for instance, she will bring over half a cream cheese type spread and the crackers left over from bridge night.

What do you all think? Appropriate or not?


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

I can see doing that with family.


----------



## GardenStream (Aug 21, 2007)

Was it her appetizer? I would be fine with MIL bringing over an appetizer she made or an opened box of somethign she had. If it was leftovers from somebody else that she saved and brought to my house, then I would think that was weird. It doesn't make a lot of sense logically, but that's what I would be comfortable with.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

Quote:

Or, the other day she brought over a opened box of fat free fig newtons.

What's wrong with an opened box of cookies or crackers? I can see not wanting the dip that other people had been using (maybe), but I don't understand your issue with the fig Newtons.

You didn't toss them when she was there, did you?


----------



## Mackenzie (Sep 26, 2004)

I wouldn't have an issue with that either... if the food is still good.


----------



## Rose-Roget (May 25, 2008)

We eat our leftovers that we make for parties, if they don't dry out or spoil. With family, I don't think it's gross.


----------



## GuildJenn (Jan 10, 2007)

The cheese spread _might_ bother me because it would have been out and sort of breathed over, but the opened box of fig newtons wouldn't (although I'm sort of with you on the fat-free bit, I don't see anything wrong with bringing the rest).

We're into leftovers at my house though. Free food, as long as it's not unsafe or whatever, is nice - I hate all that stuff going into compost. Plus it's a nice treat. I do sometimes save the two leftover green beans if I have soup planned; everything goes into it.


----------



## crystal_buffaloe (Apr 30, 2010)

This actually wouldn't bother me at all -- like the PP said, I'd be okay if it were a family member.


----------



## oaktreemama (Oct 12, 2010)

Just to clarify on the Fig Newton's-I probably shouldn't have mentioned them since my reason for not eating them is we simply don't eat store bought cookies.

And no way did I throw them out when she was there.


----------



## *bejeweled* (Jul 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rose-Roget* 
We eat our leftovers that we make for parties, if they don't dry out or spoil. With family, I don't think it's gross.









I might pass on the spread, depending on how well she keeps food.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

I don't have a problem with an opened package of cookies or crackers, but I wouldn't have eaten the dip either -- it likely sat out for hours on bridge night.


----------



## jammomma (Nov 17, 2008)

I think it's gross and tacky to boot.

I would never bring half eaten food over to anyone's house for a pot luck or anything like that or any gathering where people are all asked to bring a dish.

But if she is just stopping by after her bridge group meets, as a very informal thing, I think it would be fine. Probably still gross to me and I wouldn't eat it (I'm not a big fan of most leftovers), but not tacky in that case.


----------



## StrongBeliever (Apr 24, 2007)

I don't really feel good about eating something that has been sitting out among strangers, even if my mom did make it. Sitting out isn't so bad depending on the food, IMO, but as someone else said "breathed over"... *shudder* If it had gone to a group of people I know well and came back half eaten, I'd probably eat it.

It's gonna be a personal line everyone is gonna draw for themselves. I'd say "yucko" as well in your situation, but I wouldn't have wanted to hurt mom's feelings and pitched it when she was gone. I'd also have pitched the creepy fat-free store bought cookies. I don't think it's anything anyone needs to feel bad over, you or your mom. Just chuck the unwanted stuff on the down-low or convince her to keep it for herself.


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

My mom would absolutely do that. I wouldn't find it odd at all. But, that's how I grew up.

My Grandmother saved EVERYTHING. She didn't even have trash, because it was either saved, eaten, or composted. She would even cut up jello boxes and save the cardboard.


----------



## Kyamo (Jun 14, 2006)

If there is a potluck or something formal and she is bringing this as her contribution, that's tacky. But not gross IMO. If she is bringing them over more in the context of "Hey, I had some of this leftover and I can't use it. Maybe you can use it so it doesn't go to waste.", then I think that is perfectly normal and not gross. My family does that type of thing all the time.

ETA: I forgot to comment on the green beans. If it was really only two, I'd probably ust eat them. But I do save leftovers, even if the portion was quite small. Why not, it's perfectly good food and will be fine reheated with tomorrows dinner.


----------



## amyhulen (May 22, 2005)

LOL.. I was just reading an article about how much food we throw away in this country. My bigger issue would be EXPIRED food. The kind I constantly find at my moms house. I would just cut off the portion of the cheese that had been exposed and use the rest. Like cutting the mold off a block of cheese.


----------



## JennaW (Oct 11, 2007)

It would depend. For example, if she made the cream cheese dip and had put some out for her friends but then left another portion in the fridge as back up but it didn't get put out and then the next day she brings that leftover dip with some fresh crackers, I think that is perfectly acceptable. Now if she puts out cream cheese dip and crackers for her friends, then throws plastic wrap over it at the end of the night, puts it in the fridge and then brings that to your house the next day for the party I think that isn't really appropriate. Although I wouldn't think it is gross if she ate those leftovers herself, I do not throw food away unless it is actually spoiled.

The cookies wouldn't bother me as long as they were properly stored and not expired.


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rose-Roget* 
We eat our leftovers that we make for parties, if they don't dry out or spoil. With family, I don't think it's gross.

yeah... and my family covets 7 layer dip so much that we will travel to where it was served to eat it.

(Like come on over, we have left over dip). Especially to my mom's. I don't think it's weird.


----------



## Tjej (Jan 22, 2009)

It'd be weird to me if it was a special occasion, but among family or close friends I don't see anything wrong with finishing up leftovers together.

Tjej


----------



## cappuccinosmom (Dec 28, 2003)

An opened box of dry goods (cookies/crackers). Why would that be gross? We don't eat whole boxes of things in one sitting, and I certainly wouldn't toss an entire box because we'd eaten 2 cookies and now the rest were from an opened box.









The dip, I wouldn't say "gross", really. I would want to know how long it was sitting out. If it was for 1/2 hour, and then refrigerated, I'd be OK. If she was serving it a small portion at a time, and the rest stayed in the fridge, no problem there. I'd only worry if it had all been sitting out at room temp for several hours.


----------



## AllisonR (May 5, 2006)

My MIL saves 1 green bean. She saves 1/4 of a hard boiled egg. One slice of tomato. Every time she cuts bread, she scrapes up the crumbs into a bowl that she uses later for bread crumbs. However, you have to realize she was raised in a much more extreme time. First, she is a farmers wife, and knows the value of food from hard work and does not waste - ever. Second, she grew up during the war, where every single thing was scarce - even if you did have a farm. Being in europe in the war was different than being in the states; I mean it wasn't just coffee and sugar rations.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GardenStream* 
Was it her appetizer? I would be fine with MIL bringing over an appetizer she made or an opened box of somethign she had. If it was leftovers from somebody else that she saved and brought to my house, then I would think that was weird. It doesn't make a lot of sense logically, but that's what I would be comfortable with.









This. A dip mom or mil made and at at home and then brought, not my favorite but OK. A dip she made and then shared with her bridge club and then brought, um, no, gross. Not logical, but I guess it is like germs. I don't mind licking off my child's face if there isn't a napkin nearby, but I wouldn't do it to anther kid.


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

Frugal and smart... definitely not gross. People throw out so much perfectly good food it's almost criminal and it's nice to hear of people like this. For a formal party with strangers... perhaps not a good idea... but I would totally rework it into a new dish. Family, I would not even think of it as strange. If you eat food that you have personally not prepared, I guarantee you that you frequently are ingesting food that you would think is much less appetizing (if you knew its history) than what is described.

2 green beans, a teaspoon of leftover eggplant casserole, a couple of raw carrots, 1/2 of a muffin or any other tiny portion that is left over goes into our fridge for leftover night. Someone will combine or eat these small portions alone. I also save scraps for making stock... then give it to the neighbor dog (if there are no onions). Just because there is very little left doesn't mean it has to be wasted. People have and do kill for those portions of food.

I think your MIL is awesome and could teach a lot of younger people some valuable lessons. Kudos to her!


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

From a food safety POV I would probably be a bit weird about the cream cheese dip due to it possibly being held in the "danger zone" for too long, so it *may* be exposed to bacteria. So yes that could in fact be gross, and depending on what it is dangerous.

The cookies, crackers, eh whatever.


----------



## ameliabedelia (Sep 24, 2002)

That wouldn't bother me at all.


----------



## dakotablue (Jun 21, 2009)

Ok so half eaten sandwich would be gross. Leftovers of most other kinds, I think its nice that she is sharing, hey I have this maybe you can use it.

The dip, maybe I wouldn't use for reasons listed above, butI don't think its gross for her to offer. It maybe a generational thing. My G-ma leaves the butter out all the time. I would never eat any leftovers from MIL because she (like her mother) leaves food out for hours before returning to fridge.

If it were anyone other than a close friend or relative...its weird. Also, its tacky if that were her contribution to a get together.


----------



## applecider (Jul 16, 2005)

I would be HAPPY if my MIL brought over some yummy dip with crackers to eat.







Also, my friends and I have happily brought and ate leftovers for playdates before. It's just food.


----------



## oaktreemama (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks for your input.

I do find it tacky to bring it to dinner I guess. I make a special dinner when she comes and she offered to bring an appetizer. I was just-I don't know-kind of offended that is what she brought.

Sometimes I feel like she uses my house as a dumping ground for things she doesn't want, but yet can't bring herself to just pitch. And that bugs me. She buys a lot of stuff we simply don't eat and I guess I feel the added pressure as I try to be very cognizant of teaching my son to not be wasteful.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

Wouldn't bother me in the least.








And whats wrong with leaving butter out? I have some butter in the freezer, but the portion thats being used is definetly left out... otherwise its all but impossible to spread


----------



## Smidge (Aug 29, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tjej* 
It'd be weird to me if it was a special occasion, but among family or close friends I don't see anything wrong with finishing up leftovers together.

Tjej

I agree


----------



## VisionaryMom (Feb 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *velochic* 

2 green beans, a teaspoon of leftover eggplant casserole, a couple of raw carrots, 1/2 of a muffin or any other tiny portion that is left over goes into our fridge for leftover night. Someone will combine or eat these small portions alone.

This is how we are as well. If we get too many small leftovers during the course of M-F, then Saturday's lunch is "smorgasbord," and everyone takes whatever of the little leftovers for lunch. I really, really dislike throwing out food.


----------



## JennaW (Oct 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oaktreemama* 

Sometimes I feel like she uses my house as a dumping ground for things she doesn't want, but yet can't bring herself to just pitch. And that bugs me. She buys a lot of stuff we simply don't eat and I guess I feel the added pressure as I try to be very cognizant of teaching my son to not be wasteful.

I know what you mean by this, my MIL does this sometimes. She lives out of town but when she comes to visit she stays up at my BIL house. He is a single guy, paralyzed from the neck down so he can't prepare his own food so many times he isn't exactly aware of what is in his pantry so my MIL will clear it out (he will end up with like 5 bags of opened dried cranberries ect.) and bring stuff down to our house. On one hand I appreciate her not wanting to waste, on the other hand I get the "dumping ground" feeling. Thankfully for us it is usually all healthy stuff and I just find a way to use it. I would be more frustrated if it was like here is half a stick of crisco and ginger snaps from Wal Mart.


----------



## JennaW (Oct 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *velochic* 
For a formal party with strangers... perhaps not a good idea... but I would totally rework it into a new dish. Family, I would not even think of it as strange.!

I agree with this. If it were me I would have probably rewhipped the dip and put it in a new clean, decorative (food safe obviously) bowl and served with fresh crackers. If there had been crackers left over from the night before I would turn them into bread crumbs. That way nothing is wasted but you don't look tacky bringing your 1/2 consumed dip and stale crackers left over from bridge club.


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

As her "contribution" to a "special dinner" - it's kinda tacky. I'd still eat it though.

My dad saves everything, including teeny tiny amounts. It drives me nuts because we have chickens. He sees feeding it to the chickens as "wasting food", I see it as trading a little bit of leftovers for healthy eggs. I would not save 2 green beans, I'd feed it to the chickens. He'd save it.
A little OT, but he also keeps trading down the size of the tupperware. Does that make sense? Take a little out so put it in a new tupperware. Take a little more out, put in a new tupperware. I'm not a big fan of all those dirty dishes. Just leave it in the same tupperware until it's gone. (We have a big fridge - space is not an issue.)

I also leave the opened stick of butter out.


----------



## luv my 2 sweeties (Aug 30, 2003)

Your MIL's food behavior sounds like something you just have to cultivate a sense of humor about. Rather than worrying about teaching your son not to waste (a message I'm sure he gets from your everyday behavior), why not focus on using this situation to teach him -- by example -- how to be gracious even in the face of odd or eccentric behavior? That's a much harder lesson, but equally as valuable, IMO.

As is clear from the comments here, her behavior is not out of the realm of acceptable for many people. It may not be your standard, but she's not doing anything dangerous or pathological (not that we can tell from your post, anyway.) Smile and say "thank you" and see if you can find a way to make it acceptable. I like the idea of cutting off the exposed part, as mentioned above. If you can't make it acceptable, just don't eat it, but there's no need to make a big deal. If she'll take some stuff back home with her, fine. If not, then I think you needn't feel guilty about tossing it when she leaves.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamadelbosque* 
whats wrong with leaving butter out? I have some butter in the freezer, but the portion thats being used is definetly left out... otherwise its all but impossible to spread









I totally agree. If you go through butter as fast as my family of 5 does, it does not have time to spoil! (I find that except in the hottest weather, butter will stay good "out" for several days, at least.)


----------



## oaktreemama (Oct 12, 2010)

Quote:

Your MIL's food behavior sounds like something you just have to cultivate a sense of humor about. Rather than worrying about teaching your son not to waste (a message I'm sure he gets from your everyday behavior), why not focus on using this situation to teach him -- by example -- how to be gracious even in the face of odd or eccentric behavior? That's a much harder lesson, but equally as valuable, IMO.
This is wonderful advice-thanks.









And I leave butter out to. I HATE trying to spread hard butter on my toast.


----------



## GardenStream (Aug 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luv my 2 sweeties* 
I totally agree. If you go through butter as fast as my family of 5 does, it does not have time to spoil! (I find that except in the hottest weather, butter will stay good "out" for several days, at least.)

My butter stays on the counter more than a week usually. I've never had it get bad.


----------



## dakotablue (Jun 21, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamadelbosque* 
Wouldn't bother me in the least.







And whats wrong with leaving butter out? I have some butter in the freezer, but the portion thats being used is definetly left out... otherwise its all but impossible to spread









I don't think there's anything wrong with it...I never got sick. I just mentioned it because I thought it was generational. We don't because of the dog, But I don't know anyone my age that leaves it out. Maybe its more of an area thing than generational? Dh had never heard of it.


----------



## onlyzombiecat (Aug 15, 2004)

I wouldn't necessarily find it gross or inappropriate to bring over very recently leftover food.

If it was really old food that should really be thrown away then I wouldn't be happy about someone cleaning out their fridge and bringing it over for my family to eat.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dakotablue* 
I don't think there's anything wrong with it...I never got sick. I just mentioned it because I thought it was generational. We don't because of the dog, But I don't know anyone my age that leaves it out. Maybe its more of an area thing than generational? Dh had never heard of it.

I know this is OT, but I'm curious -- do you only use butter for cooking rather than to spread on toast, waffles, etc.? It just seems so cumbersome to take the butter out of the fridge and let it soften for 20 minutes each time it gets used, but that might be because we use it as a spread a lot.


----------



## dakotablue (Jun 21, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *limabean* 
I know this is OT, but I'm curious -- do you only use butter for cooking rather than to spread on toast, waffles, etc.? It just seems so cumbersome to take the butter out of the fridge and let it soften for 20 minutes each time it gets used, but that might be because we use it as a spread a lot.









Now that you mention it...I'm gluten free so I don't use it on things other than cooked. Dh uses it on toasted bagels. if you cut it up then it melts in less than a minute on it warm. If we didn't I probably still wouldn't leave it out. Our Dog has eaten entire sticks before


----------



## Blanca78 (Jul 26, 2009)

I guess I'd just take it with a sense of humor. I mean, the dip would probably skeeve me out, but the first thing I think of is my own grandmother--don't know how old your MIL is, but my grandmother was a child of the Depression and it really scarred her--she was extremely neurotic about food and waste (down to counting squares of toilet paper). But it came from a place of pain for her and people realized she did not mean to be rude or weird. I guess I wonder if your MIL might have similar mental/emotional stuff going.


----------



## baglady (Jul 13, 2009)

I get why a dip that's been sitting out for hours with people touching it is gross. It would gross me out to eat off of that later, unless I was at the party and saw how it was handled. If it were a party I had, I might eat it depending on how long it sat out.

I don't necessarily think the issue here was saving food. I don't think anyone here would advocate wasting food. It seems like more of a food safety concern.

Whenever I eat at my grandma's house I get the creeps because I see her taking tiny tupperware containers out of the fridge and dumping them into whatever she's making. That's something I would do, but I don't know how long she's had the food sitting around. KWIM?


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dakotablue* 
Now that you mention it...I'm gluten free so I don't use it on things other than cooked. Dh uses it on toasted bagels. if you cut it up then it melts in less than a minute on it warm. If we didn't I probably still wouldn't leave it out. Our Dog has eaten entire sticks before









Our dog did that once too. We started putting the butter dish on top of the fridge, and she never managed to figure out how to get it from up there, although I'm sure given enough time she would have.









I love me some butter and spread it on something several times a day (DH and I joke that as wonderful as baguettes are, they're mostly a butter-to-mouth transport device







) so putting it in the fridge would be an absolute last resort for me.


----------



## LilyRN (Oct 27, 2009)

I don't think it's gross, necessarily, but probably not something I would do.

Saving 2 green beans, on the other hand, is just weird.


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilyRN* 
Saving 2 green beans, on the other hand, is just weird.

Interesting that saving food would be "weird". People would be astounded, really, by the amount of food they throw away, little bits at a time.

For anyone who thinks that saving two green beans is weird, I challenge you to, instead of throwing the edible food in the trash, to put it in a freezer container. You probably don't even realize how much is wasted.


----------



## Sol_y_Paz (Feb 6, 2009)

I find it gross and would not eat it. The saving 2 green beans thing I don't find gross, just kinda sad.


----------



## Lisa1970 (Jan 18, 2009)

I see nothing wrong with bringing left overs from a party from the night before and serving it. I mean, if you said she dug food out of the trash or took food off people's plates, sure, there is something wrong with it. But to simply serve left overs, no, that is normal, common, and most people do it.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

With family, totally okay. I wouldn't serve it to company only because people have different standards and I respect that.

I save the little veggies and put them in a pyrex and put them in soup.







Sorry. Or add the two green beans, saved in a container, to the green beans next week. I hate throwing food away. It has to be pretty nasty before I do, like ketchup and sour cream on it because of DD.

I keep butter in the fridge because of my KIDS, LOL! But yes, we leave it on the counter in a butter dish or otherwise covered. We eat it so fast it never goes bad.

You don't have to soften it each time. Using a cheese grater, on the fine grate, into a chilled measuring cup, also works.


----------



## aprons_and_acorns (Sep 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oaktreemama* 
My MIL is very very cheap. She is extremely weird around food and will save two green beans in a small container. As she has aged, it has gotten worse.

Lately she has been doing something that really bugs me. She brings over an appetizer she served elsewhere that wasn't finished.

So for instance, she will bring over half a cream cheese type spread and the crackers left over from bridge night.

What do you all think? Appropriate or not?

I think this is a "to each his own" kind of situation. Personally I find that gross and I wouldn't eat it. If she is bringing it over as her contribution to a potluck, I think it's rude. If she just wants people to have a chance to finish it off then it's not rude in my opinion, but I still wouldn't want to eat it.


----------



## montlake (Mar 13, 2008)

It wouldn't bother me if my mom brought a dip like that over, unless like most said, it was a formal gathering.

I grew up in a household that used butter bells and butter boats and the only butter in the fridge was for baking/dough. it would have to sit for weeks to go rancid and we are certainly not people to let a stick of butter it for weeks.







I would love to find a butter dish like my mother has, it is round but her grocery stores sells round "bricks" of butter which I can never find.


----------



## pumpkin (Apr 8, 2003)

The dip would bother me because it was probably unrefridgerated for
awhile. I have a weird hangup about dairy products being refridgerated. Leftover cake, some fruit, those wouldn't bother me as leftovers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dandelionkid (Mar 6, 2007)

I think it is very gross to bring over an appetizer that multiple hands have already touched and left bugs that have had the time to start multiplying.


----------



## PlayaMama (Apr 1, 2007)

i think it's totally gross. what if someone had herpes and double dipped? what if someone coughed over it and there's spit sprayed into it?

at least if it was at your party you'd have an idea of this, coming from somewhere else you don't.

also, if it's your thing to eat every little bit of food, i don't get why you would bring that over to someone's house rather than eat it yourself? especially if it's for a special dinner... wouldn't you want to bring something special?


----------



## montlake (Mar 13, 2008)

So do you guys never eat at restaurants? WHAT IF one of the hoard of people that his touched and breathed on your food by the time it is at your table gave you the ebolas?

But seriously I get it. I get grossed out at the cake shows on tv at the sheer volume of bare hands rubbing those cakes non-stop. blech.


----------



## mtiger (Sep 10, 2006)

At work, we bring in leftovers all the time. Eggplant Parm, sausage & peppers, bufffalo chicken dip... you name it, we share it! It's a beautiful thing. IMO.


----------



## Forthwith (Aug 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PlayaMama* 
i think it's totally gross. what if someone had herpes and double dipped? what if someone coughed over it and there's spit sprayed into it?

at least if it was at your party you'd have an idea of this, coming from somewhere else you don't.

An idea of what? Unless you spend the entire party staring at the dip, you aren't going to know if someone double dipped or sneezed. And I really doubt that most people would know if someone at a party they were at had herpes.

ETA: We keep our dog from eating our delicious, spreadable butter by keeping the butter dish in a cupboard.


----------



## PlayaMama (Apr 1, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kelmendi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


the type of herpes i'm talking about is a visual cold sore on someone's face. and yes, if someone was sneezing at my party i'd notice. especially if it was by the food table.

i have a hard time thinking that no one would care if someone's friend sneezed in their dip? really?


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Quote:


> i have a hard time thinking that no one would care if someone's friend sneezed in their dip? really?


Ya know... I guess the fact that we're at the park for hours a day, that my daughter goes to pre-school and DD2 licks DD1's shoes and then tries to feed me tortellini with her bare hands, that I never know if DD2 just came out of the bathroom, that DD1's has started forgetting to wash her hand after the bathroom and doesn't always tell me when she pees, the fact that DH is a medic and though he showers when he gets home, his clothes get washed with all of ours and though I wash and dry on the highest heat, I HAVE MY DOUBTS...

The dip my mom shared with her four retired friends is really, truly, the least of my worries. Plus, what if you're at a party and someone sneezes on dip and you don't see it?

It's not that I'm not at all upset by it. When I think about it, I get a little depressed. LOL. But I realize that so much is out of my control that I'm really okay with eating dip at a party... or after the party... whether I come in late, or mom brings it over.

I always try to be extra careful at parties to keep food clean and would never serve this to anyone but my very close family, whose habits I know. But for my mom? Meh. She's a nurse. If she hasn't already been exposed to that germ, it's only a matter of days... and as for me, I live with a petri dish.


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

Some of you seriously hover around the food table at parties to "make sure" you know if someone double dipped or sneezed nearby so you can avoid said food? Seriously? You think just cause' you don't see 'visual sores' someone doesn't have oral herpes?? Seriously?? The paranoia over germs shown by large segments of the population just makes me laugh. It really does. Cause' theres no way you can avoid germs nearly as much as some seem to think.

And, just for the record, just cause' you can't see canker sores on someones face, doesn't mean they don't have them. And just because they don't have any today doesn't mean they don't get them sometimes. Theres no freaking way to tell who has oral herpes and who doesn't aside from asking.


----------



## Hoopin' Mama (Sep 9, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velochic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


Yes, I agree.

I will admit though, I'd personally probably avoid a dairy dip that may or may not have sat out for hours, But I don't think it's weird for people to try not to waste it.

My friend makes amazing salsa, and among our group there is no way a single drop of the salsa is going to waste. We generally convene the day after a party just to enjoy the leftover salsa and guac.

Saving two green beans is hard for me to imagine because honestly, I would just scarf them down. It's nice to know other people have more self control and recognize when they are full and put the food away.


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PlayaMama*
> 
> i have a hard time thinking that no one would care if someone's friend sneezed in their dip? really?


seriously i dont. i looooooooooooove street food. and discovered the more germs the tastier it is :wink

i think my attitude is coz i rarely fall sick. i dont care about dirt and germs. instead i care about chemicals and other nasty additives.


----------



## PlayaMama (Apr 1, 2007)

interesting perspective.

i rarely get sick either, even when working with a large number of sick children and i always ascribed it to my diet of whole, organic, unprocessed food and proper precautions like washing my food before i eat it, and washing my hands when around ill people. i don't doubt my body's ability to protect me from most bacteria/viruses, but i do like to do practical things to lower my exposure. like not eating leftover dip that has been shared among lots of people that i don't know, left to sit out for hours, and then brought to my house several days later.

to each their own i guess.


----------

